# Healpala Suht Eine Gute Gilde



## Falkenaugé!! (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe echt genug vom GIldensuchen und bin mittlerweile schon bereit de nServer zu wechseln nur um eine aktive Gilde zu finden zum Raiden usw. bin Healer und eigentlich auch sehr aktiv aber nicht wenn die GIlde nur rumgammelt. 
Ich will einfach nur Spass am spielen haben und keine Verpflichtungen. Also wer mich haben will einfach per PM anschreiben


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (4. Juni 2008)

raids beinhalten aber immer ein paar kleine verpflichtungen.


----------



## Toxica87 (4. Juni 2008)

Falkenaugé!! schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe echt genug vom GIldensuchen und bin mittlerweile schon bereit de nServer zu wechseln nur um eine aktive Gilde zu finden zum Raiden usw. bin Healer und eigentlich auch sehr aktiv aber nicht wenn die GIlde nur rumgammelt.
> Ich will einfach nur Spass am spielen haben und keine Verpflichtungen. Also wer mich haben will einfach per PM anschreiben



Erst einmal muss ich sagen fehlen da ein paar Informationen in deinen Text.

Für was genau suchst du eine Raidgilde? Auf welchem Server befindest du dich und auf welcher Seite (Allianz/Horde).  Und was genau sind deine Ziele bzw. was heißt für dich "Spaß"? Raiden beinhaltet nunmal Verpflichtungen (Pünktlichkeit, Termine rechtzeitg Absagen, Anwesenheit, funktionierendes TS usw.)

Liebe Grüße


----------



## barbarella (5. Juni 2008)

Toxica87 schrieb:


> Erst einmal muss ich sagen fehlen da ein paar Informationen in deinen Text.
> 
> Für was genau suchst du eine Raidgilde? Auf welchem Server befindest du dich und auf welcher Seite (Allianz/Horde).  Und was genau sind deine Ziele bzw. was heißt für dich "Spaß"? Raiden beinhaltet nunmal Verpflichtungen (Pünktlichkeit, Termine rechtzeitg Absagen, Anwesenheit, funktionierendes TS usw.)
> 
> Liebe Grüße




also ich entnehme dem beitrag dass er menschen healpala mit der skillung 50/11/0 ist und noricum heist und auf ysera spielt.... er hat einen healboni von 1542 einen holydmg von 708 und mana von 10503 dazu ist er alchimist 375 und axtschmied 375 

hab ich noch was vergessen? ach ja ... er ist selbstverständlich 70


----------



## Toxica87 (6. Juni 2008)

barbarella schrieb:


> also ich entnehme dem beitrag dass er menschen healpala mit der skillung 50/11/0 ist und noricum heist und auf ysera spielt.... er hat einen healboni von 1542 einen holydmg von 708 und mana von 10503 dazu ist er alchimist 375 und axtschmied 375
> 
> hab ich noch was vergessen? ach ja ... er ist selbstverständlich 70



das ist ja schön und gut dass er das ist aber das stand da vorher nicht... *rolleyes*


Liebe Grüße


----------



## barbarella (6. Juni 2008)

Toxica87 schrieb:


> das ist ja schön und gut dass er das ist aber das stand da vorher nicht... *rolleyes*
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße




was glaubst du woher ich die informationen habe?? im hellsehen bin ich kein weltmeister... aber ich habe augen im kopf ... und die sind nicht nur da um hübsch auszusehen sondern ich sehe auch damit seine signatur...


----------



## Toxica87 (7. Juni 2008)

barbarella schrieb:


> was glaubst du woher ich die informationen habe?? im hellsehen bin ich kein weltmeister... aber ich habe augen im kopf ... und die sind nicht nur da um hübsch auszusehen sondern ich sehe auch damit seine signatur...



Was denkst du überhaupt was ich angesprochen habe, ach ich frag lieber nicht genauer nach. Wer Augen hat muss auch denken können - das ist ne Gabe die man eigentlich seid seinen ersten Lebensjahren in die Wiege gelegt bekommen hat. Aber jeder macht mal Fehler! Das verzeih ich dir dann mal   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

^^


----------

